# Adaptar una plaqueta universal de un aire Samsung de 4500fg



## sergiotkd (Jul 4, 2014)

hola gente, tengo problemas para adaptar una plaqueta universal de un aire sammsung de 4500fg, anda todo menos las velocidades del forzador interior, de la plaqueta vieja tengo dos fichas, una grande con tres cables, uno azul , un amarillo y un rojo, y una ficha chica, con base azul y con cables amarillo , naranja y gris, y todos estos cables entran al forzador interior. la etiqueta del forzador dice en un circulo M y tres conecciones de rojo y azul con lo que parece un capacitor y el amarillo tiene un simbolo de ohms, y tiene otro circulo que dice PG y otras indicaciones en chino,. El tema es que en la plaqueta universal nueva, una vez conectado todo solo que quedan tres contactos que a simple vista son para las velocidades del forzador interior y no puedo hacerlo andar, :. Ayuda!!!! ...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 4, 2014)

Alguna fotos ayudarian


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 4, 2014)

Ojo, que las placas universales no son siempre universales como lo entendemos nosotros. Me pasó con una placa de lavarropas, que no andaba y al consultar a fábrica me contestaron que era universal "para ese modelo". Tendrás que experimentar, no queda otra, pues se manejan con un micro y el programa es para ese modelo.


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 4, 2014)

fotos, y modelo ....4500 fg son las frigorias....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2014)

Hay tres tipos distintos de motores de ventilación


----------



## fen2006 (Jul 4, 2014)

si es universal debe tener las velocidades del motor pero no la conexión del condensador.


----------



## frisil (Jul 6, 2014)

Seri bueno ver el circuito impreso que viene en la caja de la tarjeta universal 
Lo más seguro es que tu tarjeta no sea para motores con sensor  hall
O el motor fan no sea con sensor hall
¿Fíjate si en la tarjeta original tienes tres rele para velocidades?


----------

